# Compleanni



## omicron (3 Settembre 2022)

domani iniziano i compleanni dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia, fino ad ora non ne abbiamo praticamente fatti causa chiusure, non sono preparata  non voglio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> domani iniziano i compleanni dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia, fino ad ora non ne abbiamo praticamente fatti causa chiusure, non sono preparata  non voglio


Dai che i bambini si divertono


----------



## omicron (3 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Dai che i bambini si divertono


Loro di sicuro
Io meno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> domani iniziano i compleanni dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia, fino ad ora non ne abbiamo praticamente fatti causa chiusure, non sono preparata  non voglio


Che bello!!
Feste carinissime ..poi i genitori festeggiano a parte!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Loro di sicuro
> Io meno


Io mi divertivo


----------



## ologramma (3 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Dai che i bambini si divertono


stato tre giorni fa ad un compleanno , anche i nonni si divertono e si mangia di tutto  e la torta è il gran  finale , poi  strappare la carta dei regali .
Il tutto coronato dalle urla dei bambini e bambine


----------



## omicron (3 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che bello!!
> Feste carinissime ..poi i genitori festeggiano a parte!


I genitori 




Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io mi divertivo


Vai al mio posto?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I genitori
> 
> 
> 
> Vai al mio posto?


Ok ci sto, mandami indirizzo in pvt, giorni ed orari


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ok ci sto, mandami indirizzo in pvt, giorni ed orari


Ma sinceramente anche io sono sempre stata bene ai compleanni.... mangi, fai due chiacchiere...passa bene...


----------



## omicron (4 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ok ci sto, mandami indirizzo in pvt, giorni ed orari


Il primo è domani, 16.30, poi domenica prossima stesso posto stessa ora, il terzo domenica 18


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente anche io sono sempre stata bene ai compleanni.... mangi, fai due chiacchiere...passa bene...


Ma io che mangio?  e poi chiacchiere… mmmhhh più che altro senti lamentele


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il primo è domani, 16.30, poi domenica prossima stesso posto stessa ora, il terzo domenica 18
> 
> Ma io che mangio?  e poi chiacchiere… mmmhhh più che altro senti lamentele


Ci sarà qualcuno con cui ti trovi bene tra i genitori...o no????


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il primo è domani, 16.30, poi domenica prossima stesso posto stessa ora, il terzo domenica 18
> 
> Ma io che mangio?  e poi chiacchiere… mmmhhh più che altro senti lamentele


Oggi sono al lago tutto il giorno, mi tengo libera per i prossimi


----------



## omicron (4 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci sarà qualcuno con cui ti trovi bene tra i genitori...o no????


Due mamme  con una siamo amiche dai tempi dell’asilo 




Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Oggi sono al lago tutto il giorno, mi tengo libera per i prossimi


 ok


----------



## Vera (4 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> domani iniziano i compleanni dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia, fino ad ora non ne abbiamo praticamente fatti causa chiusure, non sono preparata  non voglio


Non sarei sopravvissuta se non ci fossero stati i miei moschettieri. Ci siamo conosciute quando le nostre ragazze frequentavano il nido, 17 anni fa. Loro, una volta iniziato il liceo, si sono un po' perse. Noi invece siamo tuttora grandi amiche.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> domani iniziano i compleanni dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia, fino ad ora non ne abbiamo praticamente fatti causa chiusure, non sono preparata  non voglio


Come è andata alla festa???
Io veramente ho dei bellissimi ricordi...
Ne ho fatte un sacco in un posto con gli scivoli gonfiabili....
A fine festa facevano salire anche i genitori su quelli più alti...
I bambini impazzivano a fare le discese con noi..


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come è andata alla festa???
> Io veramente ho dei bellissimi ricordi...
> Ne ho fatte un sacco in un posto con gli scivoli gonfiabili....
> A fine festa facevano salire anche i genitori su quelli più alti...
> I bambini impazzivano a fare le discese con noi..


Du’ palle 
Ho sbocconcellato qualcosa ma era tutta roba che non dovrei mangiare e oggi sono stata male tutto il giorno


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

eccchhhheepaaaaalllleeeechesei


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> eccchhhheepaaaaalllleeeechesei


Non leggermi  noioso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Du’ palle
> Ho sbocconcellato qualcosa ma era tutta roba che non dovrei mangiare e oggi sono stata male tutto il giorno


Guarda ...queste feste te le porti fino in 5" elementare ..
Hai ancora anni davanti a te....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda ...queste feste te le porti fino in 5" elementare ..
> Hai ancora anni davanti a te....


Le va bene che ne ha una di figlia, io ho dovuto triplicare il tutto


----------



## omicron (6 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda ...queste feste te le porti fino in 5" elementare ..
> Hai ancora anni davanti a te....


 speriamo che negli anni cambi qualche genitore 


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Le va bene che ne ha una di figlia, io ho dovuto triplicare il tutto


 paura


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Le va bene che ne ha una di figlia, io ho dovuto triplicare il tutto


Io ho solo duplicato


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho solo duplicato


Anche io...e basta e avanza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche io...e basta e avanza


Beh ormai visto l età direi di sì...,


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ormai visto l età direi di sì...,


e meno male!!!! un pensiero in meno


----------

